# question about gesso and oil painting



## elena (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I have a question about the use of gesso in priming canvases and other surfaces for oil painting.

I read on the internet that all gesso that is sold premixed is actually acrylic gesso, and that paintings primed with it start to crack and peel off after 10-20 years, because the oil color does not bind well to the acrylic polymer. This got me a little concerned because I have always used premixed gesso. 

My question is: Does anyone here have this kind of experience with paintings peeling off? And what kind of gesso do you use? If you mix your own, how do you do it? 

Some artists that I know make it by mixing glue, water and white paint, but I've never done that because I thought the one I buy at the art store is better than that. Turns out it might be worse...


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Elena, this is what I use and have used it for many years without any problems...http://www.dickblick.com/products/winsor-and-newton-artists-acrylic-gesso/ 

It is an acrylic base and is artist grade...it is when I used rabbit skin glue for sizing when I had my problems of cracking, hope this helps!


----------



## elena (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 

http://www.greatart.co.uk/TALENSGESSOPRIMER1001-primers.htm 

this is the product that I've been using for the past two or three years. I can't find the one I used before that. I hope its good quality, it doesn't have a label with the ingredients. I think artists products should also be labeled so you know what your using. 

I've heard about rabbit skin glue. I think the process of applying that king of base is really difficult and if its not done right it cracks. I would never use it anyway, the name rabbit skin glue creeps me out.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That gesso should be fine and should be okay on the makeup of the product...I looked for an MSDS for the product but could not find one...look on the back of the container for a telephone number or website directing you to the MSDS (material safety data sheets)


----------

